# Local camera store vs online store



## tecboy (Apr 30, 2013)

I noticed the BHPhotoVideo is far cheaper than I bought at my local specialty camera store.  I feel like I have been ripped off.  However, the employees at local camera store are very knowledgeable and helpful.  The online store, I have to wait for week and pay the shipping price.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 30, 2013)

If my local store has the stuff I want Id go to my local store no questions. The problem for me is, even if its cheaper online (100% of the time it is) it get more expensive by the time I get it due to customs and shipping fees. This is why I ALWAYS try to get my stuff local. Repairs, refund and exchanges are far easier.


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2013)

And there is your answer. The difference is immediate delivery and immediate well-informed advice.
Plus, B&H likely does *a lot* more volume than your local store does and can accept a lower per item profit margin.

As far as rip-offs, those generally only happen to less than informed buyers.


----------



## samm (Apr 30, 2013)

I buy from a my local shop .they match prices if any difference .Plus i can try stuff at no charge .Have everything i need and then some.I order things through them ,if i need small stuff.then i pick the stuff up at the shop.I also get a discount cause im always buying something .
heck they will even deliver it to my home if i ask them .How much better can that be .


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 30, 2013)

If I need it fast or want to try it first, local store. 
If I want to buy a $3000 D800, online if I can because then I dont pay sales tax.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 30, 2013)

The last few times I bought from brick and mortar shops, they matched the best online prices from major retailers like amazon, B&H, Adorama, so I was happy to give them the business.  Drury's in Nashville has matched prices for me on the Canon 5DMKII, 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM, and 70-200 f/4 L IS USM, and a few other things.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2013)

Try calling your lower-priced on-line store at five minutes to closing and yelling, "I'm on my way to a wedding reception and both my speedlights just crapped out...  I'll be there in fifteen minutes!".  Let me know how that works for you!


----------



## Tiller (Apr 30, 2013)

I have no 'brick and mortar' shops in my city, and there are many times I wish I did. Mainly for the tips and personal help.


----------



## samm (Apr 30, 2013)

My shop i go to will wait on me within reason .The owner is a good friend of mine .We hunt and fish together .He will also get what ever i need if needed ,cause he lives 5 minutes from me too.Its all good .I havent delt with to many on line situtations .


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll always try to support the local guy first.

I've purchased products from B&H, but only when my local guy didn't have it. I will, however, willingly pay more for a product if the local guy has it in stock. I never feel "ripped off", simply because it's a conscious decision I've made to support my local merchant.

The saddest thing, and one of the most ironic things, I've seen is when people buy from online merchants, and then whine when their local store closes...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2013)

^^That!^^


----------



## Buckster (Apr 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Try calling your lower-priced on-line store at five minutes to closing and yelling, "I'm on my way to a wedding reception and both my speedlights just crapped out...  I'll be there in fifteen minutes!".  Let me know how that works for you!


On the other hand, I got the 70-200 f/4 at Drury's pretty much on impulse only because they didn't have the f/2.8 that I actually wanted.  Any of the online stores would have had it in stock.

So, I guess if I'd called them five minutes to closing that day yelling, "I'm on my way to a wedding reception and my 70-200 f/2.8 just crapped out... I'll be there in fifteen minutes!" it wouldn't have helped a bit.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2013)

Buckster said:


> ...So, I guess if I'd called them five minutes to closing that day yelling, "I'm on my way to a wedding reception and my 70-200 f/2.8 just crapped out... I'll be there in fifteen minutes!" it wouldn't have helped a bit.


Well...  I'd rather have to shoot with a f4 then nothing...  I think the point stands!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > ...So, I guess if I'd called them five minutes to closing that day yelling, "I'm on my way to a wedding reception and my 70-200 f/2.8 just crapped out... I'll be there in fifteen minutes!" it wouldn't have helped a bit.
> ...


No doubt you do.  That's pretty much a given.

I still had all the rest of my lenses, so it wouldn't have been "nothing", and every gear snob on the site knows and constantly reitterates that you can't shoot a wedding or its reception (or pretty much anything else, for that matter) with anything but an f/2.8 or better lens, so there's that too...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2013)

Buckster said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...


My point had nothing to do with a particular piece of gear or event; rather that establishing a good rapport with your local bricks & mortar camera store can have benefits that make the potentially slightly higher price worthwhile, such as being able to have someone stay after closing and get you a critical piece of gear whether it's a lens, speedlight, or 2 AA batteries... I'm pretty sure that no matter how much I buy from Vistek or Henry's, they're not going to be able to get me a critical piece of equipment in fifteen minutes!

Edited to add:  The real event to which I refer actually stemmed from the need for a fresh roll of savage seamless after an unfortunate incident involving an less than thoroughly trained dog, a full bladder (his, not mine) and a charity event.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 30, 2013)

Meh.  I'll be the bad guy and say that I shop online.  I have very few local stores, and the ones I do have suck.  Staff that doesn't know ****, except how to upsell.

**** them.  They went out of business for a reason.  If they had knowledgeable staff, they might still be around.  Knowledgeable staff don't like working for minimum wage though, and that's all the brick and mortar stores are offering.  So you're stuck with salesmen that don't know **** about cameras.

Companies **** all over their employees then wonder why they leave...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 30, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Meh. I'll be the bad guy and say that I shop online. I have very few local stores, and the ones I do have suck. Staff that doesn't know ****, except how to upsell.



That's an interesting statement.

You say all they know how to do is upsell, but they can't upsell if they don't know about the gear.

So, your statement begs the question: Do they know the gear and upsell, or do they not know the gear?



> **** them. They went out of business for a reason. If they had knowledgeable staff, they might still be around. Knowledgeable staff don't like working for minimum wage though, and that's all the brick and mortar stores are offering. So you're stuck with salesmen that don't know **** about cameras.



I really have to know: Do you go into a local store with this attitude? Because, I gotta' be honest, you wouldn't last a New York minute in my store before being shown the door.

Instead of walking around with this very obvious chip on your shoulder, have you talked to the owner? Have you told him why you shop online? I would imagine he would be interested in listening to your complaints and concerns, _provided _you present them without resorting to expletives...



> Companies **** all over their employees then wonder why they leave...



What companies are these? I know of several Mom & Pop stores, in a number of different industries, which have employees who've been with them for decades...


----------



## Assassin1412 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm living in a small town , everytime I wanna buy a camera ,I usually shop online but always get best prices & fees also the quality is really good . As my local store is pretty expensive & I'm not sure about quality of their camera . So regarding your problem I think it depend a lot on how we do research before shopping online or where we live to get a bad or good local stores . 
Example about fitness stores in my country , all of them selling with stupid prices , I'm in asia and I usually get cheaper price by shopping in US lol even with duty tax and high shipping fees but still lower price then within country's stores . 

Anyway good luck with your shopping experience my friends


----------



## tecboy (Apr 30, 2013)

Doing research?  That would be tough if you don't anything about DSLR.  How do you understand the specs?  You need a professional to give you a good opinion to buy a right gear.


----------



## David444 (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I'll always try to support the local guy first.
> 
> I've purchased products from B&H, but only when my local guy didn't have it. I will, however, willingly pay more for a product if the local guy has it in stock. I never feel "ripped off", simply because it's a conscious decision I've made to support my local merchant.
> 
> The saddest thing, and one of the most ironic things, I've seen is when people buy from online merchants, and then whine when their local store closes...


 After a 38 year relationship with my local camera store owner, (I purchased my first camera from him, a brand new Minolta SRT-202) he finally closed the doors 2 years ago. I tried my best to support him over the years and I did pay his premium price most of the time when he had the item I needed. But on some higher end products I was led to the *much* lower price of B&H or Adorama.

My closest camera store now (45 minutes away) has a much better selection and are priced very close to the big boys.


----------



## Kolia (May 1, 2013)

Shooting Sony, gear is simply not available at my local stores. 

Even when I tried to purchase from a local store, the price difference simply made no sense. Shopping for a Manfrotto tripod, it was 475$ in store with no flexibility on price at all or 225$ from B&H with free shipping,.,

When I can, I always buy local. Apparently, photography is one area it doesn't work for me.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 1, 2013)

There is a very large store near our home that is part of a local chain.  They have everything and the staff is very knowledgeable and helpful.  Their website is terrible so you really have to go in there or call to see if they have what you want.  Prices for new equipment are very similar to the online stores for most items but their return policy stinks.  Very restrictive:  7 days or merchandise credit only and they charge a 15% restocking fee if you open the box.  I confess that I go in there often to browse and I used them to get hands on with the products I'm considering but in the end I usually order online for anything other than cleaning supplies or used deals.  

On the other hand, I had a very good experience with B&H returning an item that I bought online after the 30 day window and their prices are good.  Cameta has that 1 year warranty on refurbished merchandise that my local store will not match an Adorama has the VIP option to extend the warranty on refurb/used.  Also, online I save the MA 6.25% sales tax - well at least for now.  It seems that Congress can finally agree on something and that perk will soon be lost.  

Like Kolia, we shop locally whenever possible but only if the price difference is minimal and the customer service/return policies are the same.


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> You say all they know how to do is upsell, but they can't upsell if they don't know about the gear.


They know that lens "A" cost more than lens "B", and that they would rather sell you lens "A".  They can probably recite the marketing material too, but that necessarily mean they understand any of it.



> I really have to know: Do you go into a local store with this attitude? Because, I gotta' be honest, you wouldn't last a New York minute in my store before being shown the door.
> 
> [...]
> 
> What companies are these? I know of several Mom & Pop stores, in a number of different industries, which have employees who've been with them for decades...


We really don't have "mom & pop" _anything_ around here.  I'm taking about chain stores, pretty much any of them - tough some are worse than others.

I try not to go in expecting the worst, but after seeing the same thing over and over, it's hard not to.

The employees at these kind of places usually are concerned with one of two things - their commission, or getting you out of there as fast as possible so they can get back to texting their girlfrIend.

Customer service is nothing more than a section of the store.


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> Like Kolia, we shop locally whenever possible but only if the price difference is minimal and the customer service/return policies are the same.



And that's a big part of the problem: Customers want the local guys to do what the big online retailers do, and that's simply unrealistic. Holding them to such criteria is what drives them out of business...


----------



## Kolia (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Like Kolia, we shop locally whenever possible but only if the price difference is minimal and the customer service/return policies are the same.
> ...


In my case, had the store met me half way price wise, they would have sold a tripod and made some profit...


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

Has anybody shopped at Target, Walmart, or another similar department store?  Just curious, because I've never bought a DSLR or other related products in any of these stores.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (May 1, 2013)

We don't have any local camera stores any more I usually buy my gear from Amazon or B&H Photo.


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Has anybody shopped at Target, Walmart, or another similar department store?  Just curious, because I've never bought a DSLR or other related products in any of these stores.


I've shopped in those stores, but not for cameras.  Wal-Mart especially, I avoid as much as possible. (It's not always possible here - there are some things that they just don't have anywhere else here.  Tv's, for example.)

Those places typically only have entry level cameras and lenses.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Like Kolia, we shop locally whenever possible but only if the price difference is minimal and the customer service/return policies are the same.
> ...



I can agree with you on this regarding price.  Even with the sometimes slightly higher prices at my local store, I get the benefit of instant gratification, an easy return process (no shipping the item back) and the ability to try it on for size at the store and get knowledgeable advice.  I am fine with paying a bit more for all of that.  But, in today's competitive market, I don't think a 7 day return policy is reasonable nor is a 15% restocking fee.  

Also, they have 8 locations in 4 states so they are local to me but not a small one shop operation by any means.


----------



## Mike_E (May 1, 2013)

I'll try again later


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

Kolia said:


> In my case, had the store met me half way price wise, they would have sold a tripod and made some profit...



How do you know he'd make profit? Do you know what his costs are? Most  retailers I'm aware of guard such numbers like nuclear launch codes, and would never dream of showing them to a customer, simply because it's none of your business.

But, since you brought up "profit", what do _you _think is an acceptable profit for the retailer?

I've been in retail for years. If it's one thing I've learned in all those years is that the best deal is a fair deal, and a deal is only fair if it's fair to both parties. Far more often than not (especially now in the age of the internet) is that consumers care only about whet they're spending. They don't care about the health of the local guy and, if he can't match an internet price, screw 'em. To those people, a deal is "fair" if they get the absolute lowest possible price.

When they want service, though, who do they go to? Do they go to www.bigboxcamerasonline.com? Nope, they go to the local guy, and then they get all butt-hurt when the local guy is less than enthusiastic about helping them out...


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> But, in today's competitive market, I don't think a 7 day return policy is reasonable nor is a 15% restocking fee.



Seriously?

I usually know before I walk into a store what I'll be walking out with. When it comes to camera gear, I never impulse buy. Consequently, I have never returned anything I've purchased.

I cannot imagine, though, needing more than seven days to determine whether or not I need to return something. If someone can't figure that out inside of a week, how much time _is _reasonable?


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

FiveAlarmPhotography said:


> We don't have any local camera stores any more I usually buy my gear from Amazon or B&H Photo.



If there are no more local camera stores, then the issue isn't pertinent for you. You have no option.

But ask yourself: Why do you think they went out of business?


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

My local camera store has stayed in business since 1929.  How many years? You do the math.


----------



## DSRay (May 1, 2013)

Side stepping the doggy mess, I will tell you that here in Naples, FL, here are no local shops, the last one going out of business a couple of years ago.  This has been a trend in this area since 2005.  I can also tell you that they typically didn't employ people with any 'real' photography knowledge.  The best in the area went to a portrait studio only stance 5 years ago.

The one exception is still going in Fort Myers (30 miles) but isn't worth visiting, it's mostly a printing and frame operation except they can't print.  I can do a much better job with my Epson R1900.

So I have no choice but to buy online and I pretty much buy equipment (used) from BH and paper/ink from Home page out of Miami.  If you haven't tried them, check them out.  If I get an order in before 2PM I get it the next day.

My general online buying theory is if the cost & shipping is less than the cost & tax, I'll buy it online.


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > You say all they know how to do is upsell, but they can't upsell if they don't know about the gear.
> ...



You strike me as the typical consumer (which is neither good nor bad). You think that "upsell" means selling you something that has a higher price.

That's just not the case, but you obviously don't know that. I can bet you that your local commissioned salesman does, though, and he thrives on it.

If I "upsell" you something, I'm going to sell you something that makes more profit because, as a commissioned salesman, I'll be paid more. 

F'rinstance: I sell guitars for a living. If I sell you a $10,000 Collings guitar, I'm going to make  about $4,000 in profit. But, if I sell you a $9,000 Gibson guitar, I'm actually going to make _more_, simply because the cost to get the Gibson into my store, percentage-wise, is a _lot _less than the cost of the Collings. Basically, when I sell the $10,000 Collings, I'll make $4,000 in profit, but when I sell the Gibson, which costs _you _$1,000 less, I'll make around $5,400. In profit. A commissioned salesman gets paid a percentage of the profit, not the gross sale. If my percentage is 20%, selling you the more expensive guitar will put $800 in my pocket. Selling you the guitar that's priced $1,000 less will put $1,080 in my pocket.

Probably the biggest mistake consumers make is believing that the pricier item is an "upsell"...



> The employees at these kind of places usually are concerned with one of two things - their commission, or getting you out of there as fast as possible so they can get back to texting their girlfrIend.



Man, you really have no real understanding of retail.

First, I would be willing to bet that how they act towards you is, in no small part, due to your rather obvious sunny disposition. Nothing anywhere says that a salesman needs to keep smiling when a boorish customer comes in, and you seriously strike me as being that type customer.

Second, commission sales is affected greatly by the number of customers a salesman can help in a given period of time. If you monopolize his time for an hour or two, you've just taken him away from, potentially, other customers who were actually there to spend money. I don't know of a single commissioned salesman who appreciates having his time wasted. Given your very obvious disdain for them, wasting their time seems to be all you're intent on doing. Ergo, you probably shouldn't get your panties in a bunch when they don't bend over backwards to help you...



> Customer service is nothing more than a section of the store.



I would bet my last nickel that there are customers there who would absolutely disagree with you. You're just not able to express any other opinion about them.

Those salesman could cure the common cold, and you'd ***** about them using too many tissues in the process...


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2013)

I don't really expect local stores to price match online stores.  I do  expect them to actually care about what they are doing though.  The big  chain stores usually don't.  Well, the manager probably does, but the  hourly people usually could care less if you buy something or not -  unless they're getting a commission on it.  Try getting someone to help  you at Best Buy, for example.

Arlington Camera is pretty good, but that's a 90 mile drive, one way.  I don't consider that 'local'.

What  I care about the most in a brick & mortar store is customer  service.  Sadly, that's a rare thing these days.  I do my grocery  shopping at the "expensive" store - everyone says that this store is too  expensive, but I don't even really notice if they're higher or lower  than the other grocery stores or Wal-Mart.  The store is always  spotless, the staff is friendly and goes way over and above (they even  load everything into your car for you--every single time, that's just  their policy - and they won't accept a tip for it either), and they have  the best deli/seafood/butcher selection in town.  The one place that  they're lacking in is the bakery, IMO.  And the carts, lol, I've never  had one that didn't feel like it was brand new.  That's sort of a pet  peeve, haha.  On the other hand, I have never once gotten a cart at  Wal-Mart that didn't have either a messed up wheel or big dents in the  side of it.

If I had a 'mom & pop' camera shop here, I  probably would shop there.  But I don't, I'm stuck with the national  chain stores.  If they actually provided some service other than  allowing me to spend my money there, I would overlook the higher prices.




DSRay said:


> My general online buying theory is if the cost & shipping is less than the cost & tax, I'll buy it online.



You'll likely soon be paying sales tax on (nearly) all online purchases.  It's been proposed that businesses with fewer than 50 employees and making less than $10M a year should be exempt though.


----------



## Kolia (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Kolia said:
> 
> 
> > In my case, had the store met me half way price wise, they would have sold a tripod and made some profit...
> ...



You're just trolling...  Did you read the numbers I put ?  These are real numbers...

If a store like B&H (arguably a brick and mortar store) can sell a tripod for 250$, it's safe to assume they are making money on that sale. It wasn't even a special, it was the irregular price.

If a different store needs to sell the same tripod double the price, there is a problem. That store is gouging its customer and do not deserve my business. Let them go under.


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> You think that "upsell" means selling you something that has a higher price.
> 
> That's just not the case, but you obviously don't know that. I can bet you that your local commissioned salesman does, though, and he thrives on it.
> 
> If I "upsell" you something, I'm going to sell you something that makes more profit because, as a commissioned salesman, I'll be paid more.



Substitute "price" with "value" (value to you).

I know how it works...  It's the same with recruiters, and I've dealt a lot of them.  They'll make it sound like they're on your side, but really they're just trying to funnel as many people as they can to the company that pays them the most.  That doesn't really bother me - I know that's what is going on, and I expect it.  What bothers me is that they try to pretend to be your friend at the same time.



> Second, commission sales is affected greatly by the number of customers a  salesman can help in a given period of time. If you monopolize his time  for an hour or two, you've just taken him away from, potentially, other  customers who were actually there to spend money. I don't know of a  single commissioned salesman who appreciates having his time wasted.  Given your very obvious disdain for them, wasting their time seems to be  all you're intent on doing. Ergo, you probably shouldn't get your  panties in a bunch when they don't bend over backwards to help you...


LOL.  I am hardly trying to waste anyone's  time.  I don't like my time being wasted though.  When I walk into a store, there's usually a reason I went there - I already have a pretty good idea of what I want.  Just as an example, I don't want to tell the guy that I'm looking for a 200mm prime, and then have him say 'well let me show you this 70-200 f/2.8 IS'...  It's like when you go to the car lot, tell them what you want, and they show you everything but that.


edit
Say you walk into a car dealership and when they approach you, you tell them that you don't care what it is as long as it only has 2 doors and 5 speeds.  What do you think the odds would be that the first car they show you will either be a sedan or an automatic?


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Kolia said:
> ...



Many manufacturers offer volume discounts to retailers, or special financing terms on large orders. The local guys can rarely do those, while outfits like B&H don't even blink. B&H can sell something cheaper because they're buying it cheaper (in many instances). It's not a question of the local guy gouging anyone but, rather, B&H whoring gear out for a few points above their cost.

But, since you don't know any of that, just start calling people names. That'll make your point so much more valid...


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Substitute "price" with "value" (value to you).



Price and value are two entirely different things...

I know how it works...  It's the same with recruiters, and I've dealt a lot of them.  They'll make it sound like they're on your side, but really they're just trying to funnel as many people as they can to the company that pays them the most.  That doesn't really bother me - I know that's what is going on, and I expect it.  What bothers me is that they try to pretend to be your friend at the same time.



> LOL.  I am hardly trying to waste anyone's  time.  I don't like my time being wasted though.  When I walk into a store, there's usually a reason I went there - I already have a pretty good idea of what I want.  Just as an example, I don't want to tell the guy that I'm looking for a 200mm prime, and then have him say 'well let me show you this 70-200 f/2.8 IS'...  It's like when you go to the car lot, tell them what you want, and they show you everything but that.



You've pretty much eviscerated your local big box store salesmen, and have pretty much acknowledged that you won't spend money there. Assuming you're a reasonably intelligent guy, why on earth would you waste time going there? Why would you go into a store where you don't like the salesmen, and where you have no intention of spending money?


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Substitute "price" with "value" (value to you).
> ...


Exactly my point.


Steve5D said:


> You've pretty much eviscerated your local big box store salesmen, and have pretty much acknowledged that you won't spend money there. Assuming you're a reasonably intelligent guy, why on earth would you waste time going there? Why would you go into a store where you don't like the salesmen, and *where you have no intention of spending money?*



True.  I hate them.  I don't deny it.

I try to avoid those establishments, but that is not always practical.

I think you misread my posts.  If I enter a store, I have every intention of spending money there.  Sometimes they make the experience unpleasant though.

I have no doubt that your guitar shop is nothing at all like the stores I'm complaining about.  I hope you'll reconsider showing me the door, lol.

edit
I would much rather shop at a store owned by a member of my community, who actually has passion for what they are doing.  Such stores do not exist where I live.  ...Well, there are a few, I guess - smoke shops and stuff like that.  Not anywhere that I would frequent regularly.  Pizza joints that are hit or miss.  Maybe a restaurant that specializes in catfish (catfish tastes like sand to me).  The bowling alley...  That's about it for locally owned businesses.

So, yeah - the big box store salesman?  Screw that.  I'll shop there when it's the only option, but I'd much rather support someone like you.  Someone who obviously has passion for what they do.


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

Chill guys!  This topic is not up for debate.  Just opinions.


----------



## Kolia (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Kolia said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Steve, you are basically saying that a small store will lose money unless he sells at full msrp...


Come on...


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Chill guys!  This topic is not up for debate.  Just opinions.



And debate is fueled by what?

That's right, _opinions_.

Thanks for playing...


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Steve, you are basically saying that a small store will lose money unless he sells at full msrp...
> 
> Come on...



I've not said that at all. Not even "basically".

But expecting a small local store to match the prices of a B&H or an Adorama, and be happy with the profit they'll make by doing so, is stupid. B&H and Adorama are likely getting incentive deals for large orders. That's how the manufacturer/retailer relationship works. B&H has deeper pockets, it's as simple as that. They can buy more than the local guys and, as a result, get more favorable payment terms, or a lower price per unit or, I would imagine, sometimes both. 

Accusing the local guy of gouging because of how B&H is able to do business is, at best, an ignorant thing to do...


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > But, in today's competitive market, I don't think a 7 day return policy is reasonable nor is a 15% restocking fee.
> ...



7-Day maximum exchange periods and 15% restocking fees make it so,so difficult for the people who want to buy expensive gear, then use it for a wedding, a big shoot, or a mini-vacay, and then return it....Steve, you oughtta' know that!!!  ;-)


----------



## Kolia (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Kolia said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, you are basically saying that a small store will lose money unless he sells at full msrp...
> ...



Again, we were talking of double the price...

And the store didn't want to move at all from msrp


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> True.  I hate them.  I don't deny it.



If I "hate" someone, regardless of how impractical it is, I don't shop there.

Period.

Bitching about a store, and how you won't spend money there, is simply silly when you then say that you do, in fact, go there...


----------



## Josh66 (May 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > True.  I hate them.  I don't deny it.
> ...


Well, there are some places I won't go.  I live in a smallish town.  You want to buy a movie?  That'll be either Hastings (add at least $5 to the price anyone else has it for) or Wal-Mart.  I go to Hastings, because they have better service, more in stock, and don't check my ID when I buy a PG-13 movie.

I only go to Wal-Mart when they are the only store in town that has the thing I need.  Trust me, I know exactly what you mean about absolutely refusing to shop at stores that you 'hate'.  I went about 2 years without entering the Wal-Mart here just on moral grounds, lol.  Eventually I broke down.  They have got to be one of the most evil corporations on the planet, right behind Monsanto.  I hate everything about them, and it makes me sick that they are literally the only option for some products - short of ordering online or wasting a whole day to buy one thing.  Sometimes I need stuff 'right now' though...

Have you ever done something that you knew wasn't right?


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

If you want more than 7 days return policy w/o restocking fee, than go buy your camera gears at Walmart, Target, or Bestbuy.  They have good customer services.  On the other hand,  the teenagers who work in the camera department, they don't know jack.  They are there to play with those cameras.  Strict return policy is a good thing, so they don't lose money.  I think I don't want to pay full price on second hand product.


----------



## Steve5D (May 1, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Sure.

I never had an anxiety attack over having to shop at Wal-Mart, though...


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

I don't know why I brought up "Walmart." I always shopping for household items, music CDs, blu-rays, video games, toys, snacks, sporting good, and clothing.  I wonder, has Walmart ever sold a single DSLR camera? I would be surprised!


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (May 2, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I wonder, has Walmart ever sold a single DSLR camera? I would be surprised!



dslr cameras - Walmart.com 

Several reviews for both the D800 & D600, price is the same as B&H. Makes you wonder who makes these purchases at Wal-Mart??


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

They probably actually sell a lot.  They don't have much to choose from tough.  The Wal-Marts I've been in anyway.  They usually have the newest rebel, and whatever the Nikon version of that is, and a few kit lenses.   Mostly point & shoot cameras though.


----------



## Steve5D (May 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> They probably actually sell a lot. They don't have much to choose from tough. The Wal-Marts I've been in anyway. They usually have the newest rebel, and whatever the Nikon version of that is, and a few kit lenses. Mostly point & shoot cameras though.



Expecting Wal-Mart to have anything more than that is silly. A 5D MKIII or an 85mm f/1.2L just aren't items that Wal-Mart's customer base is looking for...


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Expecting Wal-Mart to have anything more than that is silly. A 5D MKIII or an 85mm f/1.2L just aren't items that Wal-Mart's customer base is looking for...



But if you buy from Wal-Mart you become instant pro


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Expecting Wal-Mart to have anything more than that is silly. A 5D MKIII or an 85mm f/1.2L just aren't items that Wal-Mart's customer base is looking for...



When did i say that I expected them to have more than that?  I was just saying that is one reason why they are not the best place to buy a camera.

If all you want is the entry level kit, then yeah - they can hook you up.  If you want anything else, you probably need to go to an actual camera store.


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2013)

All righty... since there seems to be a total lack of anything productive or even entertaining being produced in this thread...


----------

